# Which SUV should I buy?



## superflysmith

I won't be buying a new SUV for probably a year but I'd like to start doing some research now. What I'll be buying is a used full size SUV one or two years old. My biggest question is... Is the extra price you pay for the Cadillac Escalade worth it or would I be better off buying a Ford Expedition or Chevy Tahoe. I love the way the Escalade looks but if there really isn't much difference I don't think I'd want to pay out the extra cash just for a name.

I'm not just limiting my option to these three. I just want the best for the money.


----------



## 40sondacurb

The GMC Denali is the same SUV as the cadilac but at a lower price, you might want to take a look at that one. Fords tend to have a smother ride than chevy when it comes to trucks, but I'm not sure about suvs.

just a few quick tips that's all I got but I hope it helped a little.

I'll try and get some online stats later tonight.


----------



## superflysmith

40sondacurb said:


> Fords tend to have a smother ride than chevy when it comes to trucks, but I'm not sure about suvs


Anything got to be smoother than my beloved Jeep Wrangler, but when your forken out $30,000+ everything matters.


----------



## 40sondacurb

here is a link to a good looking sight with some reviews, I'll give you the highlights HERE


ruben and kellie:
Gobs of power, great turning radius that is tighter than some small import cars, awesome sound system, an expensive sedan-like ride, and heated seats that make it wonderful on cold mornings.

jon: (I hate when John is spelled that way)
I bought my denali used, driving just over a year on it so far. Had no major problems. I had my real test drive by driving 2400 miles total going to and back from my home. The ride was smooth as always and got around 350+ miles on a full tank. The only problem I had was that the radio didn't automatically shut off as soon as i opened the door to leave. This was around the 600 mile mark of my road trip. The next day, i had no more problems with it at all for the rest of the trip. I enjoyed the ride with all its features and handling since I've had it, and this was used. My money was well spent for this vehicle so far.

waeknesses: (from a post on the first sight)
Obviously it would have to be gas mileage (13 city, 17 highway)
(some one else complained about being to nervious parking it because it looks so good)

Now the other sight HERE

here are more highlights

pros:
again;agility, smooth ride, great stereo, mega features, towing capability, looks burly AND elegant.

Cons:
there seems to be some complaints about the price on this sight, but I don't think they know that they are getting an escalade in GMC clothes.

this one sounds like the way to go wish I was getting it cause your gona be lookin  in it man, just remember not to to get that army face paint smoker smell all over it.

here are some pics


----------



## superflysmith

Yea that may be the way to go. I'll be looking at the upper $30's for a one year old truck. 
That second truck you posted looks hot. I love the front end. I'm sure that's a custom job that I'd have to look into doing myself.
I was pretty patient about waiting a year or so but now I want that truck now. Which stinks because it's not possible right now. We're selling our house and getting a new one, that's top priority right now. So I'll have to just force myself to be patient.


----------



## 40sondacurb

it doesn't look like it takes much work to get that look, there were more like that but I wasn't sure what style you were going for (for all I know you could be planing to paint a confederate flag on top of it and jump off of cliffs landing perfectly without jacking up your suspension and ruinning a perfectly good charger). It looks like a pretty simple fiberglass body kit is all it takes, mabe lower it a couple of inches and your good. heres some more pics.

picture this man, the red one with spinners the same color as the car, I don't know if your into that but I drooling just over the thought of it.

you can order body kits HERE but they look kinda pricy at this sight.

P.S. the car cost around 30,000 for two, three years old.


----------



## superflysmith

No confederate flags, I don't want to offend anyone. lol I think you hit the style perfectly with this truck http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2962

No jumping off cliffs with it neither. That's what my Jeep is for.


----------



## 40sondacurb

I was a little disallusioned with SUVs after the H2 came out, but looking at this baby restores my faith in GM.


----------



## superflysmith

Well i found a pretty slick grill for only $150. That's the main thing. The GMC logo just doesn't fit on the front end of that truck.


----------



## sinclair_tm

get a suburban, or if you want smaller, a tahoe. they are no different then the gmc or cadi versons, the only real differnce is the name plate. i have been told by many people that the fords don't ride as nice as the chevy's, plus right now the fords are having a problem with burning to the ground (some brake switch heats up and catches on fire).
besides, chevy has been making suv's longer than anyone else, i'd think they know what they are doing by now.

bwt, I Love My 1976 Suburban, and wouldn't trade it for the world! it just keeps going, and going, and going, and going.........


----------



## 40sondacurb

I said for trucks (as in pick ups) are known to run smoother not suvs.


----------



## 40sondacurb

sinclair_tm said:


> get a suburban, or if you want smaller, a tahoe. they are no different then the gmc or cadi versons, the only real differnce is the name plate. i have been told by many people that the fords don't ride as nice as the chevy's, plus right now the fords are having a problem with burning to the ground (some brake switch heats up and catches on fire).
> besides, chevy has been making suv's longer than anyone else, i'd think they know what they are doing by now.
> 
> bwt, I Love My 1976 Suburban, and wouldn't trade it for the world! it just keeps going, and going, and going, and going.........



the cadilac and denali are not the same as the suburban or tahoe, they have more standard features and are designed differently hence the name Denali, it's not just a show name, that's the person who desighned the vehicle.


----------



## crazijoe

The GM versions will hold their resale value better than the Ford counterparts.


----------



## Jason

Well I have to be different. I really like the Jeep Grand Cherokkee's. Roomy for a big guy like me, and I don't mind driving them. If I could afford it, I would get one. Ok, now you can all yell at me.


----------



## crazijoe

I wouldn't be yelling at you. Jeep Grand Cherokee is really hot in the market right now.


----------



## superflysmith

Unfortunatly they stoped making the regular Cherokee. That's the model I liked better out of the two. I liked the boxy look. As far as Jeeps go I love the new Jeep Wrangler. It's got the extra 12 or 16 inches. Looks similiar to the Scrambler. But I've already got my Jeep Wrangler and It's impraticle for a family so I'll definitly have to pass on getting the new model.


----------



## 40sondacurb

danrak said:


> Well I have to be different. I really like the Jeep Grand Cherokkee's. Roomy for a big guy like me, and I don't mind driving them. If I could afford it, I would get one. Ok, now you can all yell at me.


hey it can beat the old audi TT of the line, any suv that can do that ain't half bad.


----------



## yustr

Be sure to look at the Toyota Sequoia. It's as large as the Expedition/Tahoe and it comes with Toyota's edge in quality. I don't own one so I really can't speak to the long-term worth but I have been very favorably impressed riding in my friend's. Smooth, comfortable, powerfull. 

But, with gas up to $2.50/gal already and going above $3 if you believe some, do you really want something that gets 10 -12 mpg around town? My buddy has a Suburban (Dave Barry calls them "Chevy Subdivisions" :laugh: ) and it costs him nearly $75+ to fill up now. Think of all the beer you could buy ( make :sayyes: ) if you did as Click & Clack suggest: "Live big...Drive small").


----------



## Jason

yustr said:


> Be sure to look at the Toyota Sequoia. It's as large as the Expedition/Tahoe and it comes with Toyota's edge in quality. I don't own one so I really can't speak to the long-term worth but I have been very favorably impressed riding in my friend's. Smooth, comfortable, powerfull.


They are a pita to detail though. Takes me half the day. I detail one every month. They are nice though. I'll stick with my jeep though.



> But, with gas up to $2.50/gal already and going above $3 if you believe some, do you really want something that gets 10 -12 mpg around town? My buddy has a Suburban (Dave Barry calls them "Chevy Subdivisions" :laugh: ) and it costs him nearly $75+ to fill up now. Think of all the beer you could buy ( make :sayyes: ) if you did as Click & Clack suggest: "Live big...Drive small").


I think gas will be over $3 then drop down around $0.50-0.75 so people will not complain about prices since we were paying over $3. 

Hmm... Which kits we getting? I've seen some pretty pricey beer kits. And if talk wine, forget about it, thats one wine kit right there.


----------



## sinclair_tm

yes the gm, chevy and cadi's are all the same! i work in the parts department of a chevy dealer, and in the catalog they are under the same heading. they do have different standard features, but so do different trim levels on the same suv, but that doen't make them different. they are all made side by side at the plant. in fact the h2 is the same as a tahoe, and the avalanche the same as a suburban. but i'd still buy the suburban because it have been around the longest. its the grandfather of suvs, made long before the buzz word suv was invented in the 90's. 
btw my 76 is considered a 4 door stationwagon, so i don't get nailed by the insurance company for having a suv :1angel:


----------



## 40sondacurb

but the suburban has become sinonamous with soccer moms, the denali is the drives suv, sleak, stylish, and with the smooth ride and great handling to boot.

See what you did man, you got me sounding like a comercial :laugh: 

I'm not trying to diss the suburban but looks do count for something, and the suburban looks plain.

by the way, how many miles to the gallon does that old suburban get? and at that age I bet you have to add some sort of lead substitute in the tank hu?


----------



## superflysmith

Well I like Ford's Expedition the Eddie Bauer edition as well as the Denali. So right now it's kind of between those two but I'm leaning toward the Denali. I've got awhile before I'll be ready to make the purchase so everything could possibly change down the road.


----------



## 40sondacurb

the chevy has a better resale value.


----------



## superflysmith

To learn how to drive an suv go here It takes a while to load up.


----------



## sinclair_tm

i get about 10.5 mpg, and don't add any lead. i guess i like the suburban better because i don't care for all that extra stuff, but if you do, go for it, just don't buy a ford :grin:


----------



## elf

sinclair_tm said:


> just don't buy a ford


amen ray:


----------



## 40sondacurb

how do you keep your engine lubricated with out an additive on a car ment to run on leaded gas?


----------



## crazijoe

40sondacurb said:


> how do you keep your engine lubricated with out an additive on a car ment to run on leaded gas?


Actually vehicles that were produced after 71 were equiped with hardened exhaust seats so the consumer could choose between regular and no lead fuels. Since lead was use, primarily to lubricate the exhast valves. 
I have seen a pre 70 eangine that used mostly no-lead fuel. The exhaust valves sunk into the head about a quarter of an inch. Without the lead or hardened seats, the exhaust valve will pound itself into the head.


----------



## 40sondacurb

ok thanks for that man, I thought the lead thing applied to all cars before the smog date (which is 75 here in cali)


----------



## donholler

*buy what makes you happy*

i bought a used 99 chevy tahoe LT fully loaded 4x4 LOVE IT i've put about 50000 miles on it now 98000 love the ride on and off road the z 71 sport suspension helps i get 19 town 22 hiway my first problem was a worout key cylander the security colome cast $100.00 and if the manual reset on this dose not work it requries a toe to a dealer for reset another $50.00 but hay a $150.00 bucks in repairs in 98000 miles i cant complane go for it buy the way i park my tahoe LT next to a danoli cant tell them apart exept name badgeis and aparently feul milage have fun with what ever you decide:wave:


----------



## superflysmith

WOW. I forgot about this thread.
I ended up buying a Jeep Grand Cherokee with the Hemi. It's actually my wifes truck but I love to drive it. I tried to talk her into the Commander but that was to big for her. She originally wanted the Liberty.
BTW my garage looks good with two Jeeps parked in it.:sayyes:


----------

